
FBI used Instagram, Etsy, and LinkedIn to identify a protestor accused of arson - dsavant
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/18/21295301/philadelphia-protester-arson-identified-social-media-etsy-instagram-linkedin
======
Shared404
Previous discussion of incident, different link.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23556608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23556608)

------
bzb3
"the FBI do their job"

